# SA Rehab Centre?



## Paradise on Earth (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there such thing?

I'm too nervous to go see a one-on-one therapist and would probably feel more comfortable if there was a special kind of facility for people with SA. What I mean by this facility is something where you can go in, like a class perhaps once a week, and you have an instructor that pairs you into groups where you all simulate real-life scenarios, take turns speaking about a topic, and anything else in order to better improve your anxiety.

It just sucks how SA is so 'under the radar', compared to all other disorders, that most people are not aware of such disorder and they simply think you're either shy or weird.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

That sounds like a phenomanal idea!


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Something that should have existed long time ago. I doubt it exist.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Would group therapy be similar enough? I don't know if people actually do exercises there, though.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If only. But then it would have to be affordable and nearby too, which is almost as unlikely.

Because an hour a week really isn't good enough.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

If there was nearby, I would gladly go to it.


----------



## Paradise on Earth (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like there really is such a place.
https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/international-group/description

I'm actually giving this some consideration and perhaps attend it next year.
It's a 3 week course, but damn it costs about $6,000 for the whole thing :S


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yh it's called group therapy. You can get it for free in the UK


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Paradise on Earth said:


> Looks like there really is such a place.
> https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/international-group/description
> 
> I'm actually giving this some consideration and perhaps attend it next year.
> It's a 3 week course, but damn it costs about $6,000 for the whole thing :S


 Yeah of course they make it $6 grand :no Cause they don't want to help no bums.
& Regarding what your saying I thought that was what group cbt was?


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

You're never going to find quality mental health care for free, I don't care where you live.

Still, that place probably does the same garbage everyone else does except in a posh surrounding, another scam like all the rest. It's big business taking advantage of people, very lucrative.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

If you get a referral from a doctor you can get group therapy sessions for SA paid for by Medicare. They do similar things to what you're describing: acting out scenarios, practicing etc...


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> If you get a referral from a doctor you can get group therapy sessions for SA paid for by Medicare. They do similar things to what you're describing: acting out scenarios, practicing etc...


Has that ever actually worked for anyone with SA?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Rich19 said:


> Yh it's called group therapy. You can get it for free in the UK


The group therapy they give isn't specific to SAD though, being in a room full of depressed extroverts seems like it would do more harm than good.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Paradise on Earth said:


> Looks like there really is such a place.
> https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/international-group/description
> 
> I'm actually giving this some consideration and perhaps attend it next year.
> It's a 3 week course, but damn it costs about $6,000 for the whole thing :S


This looks like it's in the US - you don't have to travel that far or spend so much. St Vincents Hospital in Darlinghurst, Sydney has had an anxiety clinic for years - I'm pretty sure they would include treating social anxiety nowadays as there's a lot more awareness of it.

Here's their link:

http://adc.crufad.org/

http://www.crufad.org/index.php/learn-about/social-phobia

https://thiswayup.org.au/clinic/

The last link is to an online program they have for Social Anxiety.


----------



## Paradise on Earth (Jan 1, 2014)

don36 said:


> https://thiswayup.org.au/clinic/
> The last link is to an online program they have for Social Anxiety.


Thanks for the info, seems very helpful. Just one quick question- is there a way I can register for the program without having to go through a clinician? I'd rather do a program online privately as opposed to having someone else assess my progression.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Group therapy is also free in Canada, by means of admitting yourself to be assessed at the ER for suicidal attempt or plan. I went there for a 3 week out-patient program and it helped a lot. It's simply not worth paying for. Anxiety and depression cannot be healed without underlying -personal commitment and effort. I know how easy it is to overlook the simplicity of bettering your health and lifestyle as a main offence towards the goal of stability, but that's really all it is. I've had the pleasure of speaking to doctors and psychiatrists alike and the most reoccurring notion is that medication is 70 percent more effective when you are making changes in all areas of your life. 

If you need to spend 6 grand as a source to motivate yourself to change, by all means, go for it. But if it's not free in your country I would highly suggest searching for a meet up. When I was in the out patient program it was the group therapy that truly taught me more about myself and how to see others as real as can be. The whole experience was just a shockwave that still pulses within me to urge me to try harder since I know I've truly done everything I could, and can do now. But the secret is just perseverance and undying will to keep working towards tomorrow.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

HollaFlower said:


> Group therapy is also free in Canada, by means of admitting yourself to be assessed at the ER for suicidal attempt or plan. I went there for a 3 week out-patient program and it helped a lot. It's simply not worth paying for. Anxiety and depression cannot be healed without underlying -personal commitment and effort. I know how easy it is to overlook the simplicity of bettering your health and lifestyle as a main offence towards the goal of stability, but that's really all it is. I've had the pleasure of speaking to doctors and psychiatrists alike and the most reoccurring notion is that medication is 70 percent more effective when you are making changes in all areas of your life.
> 
> If you need to spend 6 grand as a source to motivate yourself to change, by all means, go for it. But if it's not free in your country I would highly suggest searching for a meet up. When I was in the out patient program it was the group therapy that truly taught me more about myself and how to see others as real as can be. The whole experience was just a shockwave that still pulses within me to urge me to try harder since I know I've truly done everything I could, and can do now. But the secret is just perseverance and undying will to keep working towards tomorrow.


@Holla, I miss you.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's all such a rip-off. People who say money doesn't buy you happiness are naive.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Paradise on Earth said:


> Thanks for the info, seems very helpful. Just one quick question- is there a way I can register for the program without having to go through a clinician? I'd rather do a program online privately as opposed to having someone else assess my progression.


Hi - I'm sorry but I really don't know much about the program. I do know of another online CBT program though - put together by Aust National Uni - it's called Mood Gym.

https://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome


----------

